# Need a Flashlight for Bouncers...



## EdNemo (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and was referred by some friends at Bladeforums. I am looking for a good flashlight to give to my bouncers. Something very bright, decent battery time, tough, and not too terribly expensive. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

-Ed


----------



## gbaker (Apr 29, 2006)

EdNemo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new here and was referred by some friends at Bladeforums. I am looking for a good flashlight to give to my bouncers. Something very bright, decent battery time, tough, and not too terribly expensive. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


 

You may want to look at this thread currently being discussed

*Tactical light advice needed*


----------



## paulr (Apr 29, 2006)

A tactical light (which is a small but extremely bright handheld light intended for use alongside a weapon, and which burns through expensive batteries at a rate you wouldnt believe) is completely the wrong thing for a bouncer. I suggest a Magcharger, which is very bright, rechargeable, runs a long time on a charge, and is a somewhat intimidating weapon (foot-long hunk of aluminum same size as a 3D Mag). Another possibility is a Tigerlight, one model of which has a built-in pepper spray.


----------



## carrot (Apr 29, 2006)

Surefire G2 or 6P if they don't expect to be using it *all* the time. If they do, (for ID checks and the like), you might want a light like an Inova T-series -- bright enough (not as bright as the Surefires) with good runtime.

Edit: I like the Tigerlight suggestion. Very sturdy and bright, not to mention rechargeable.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Apr 29, 2006)

Mag 7C or 6D.


----------



## TiberiusBeeKirk (Apr 29, 2006)

A UV keychain light would be helpful for checking fake ID's.
Maybe a Streamlight Twin Task would be good, LED for checking ID's
and an incan to check what's going on in the dark corner over there.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 29, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome!

Same with what *carrot* mentioned regarding the SureFire G2 or SF.6P, and you may wish to look into the SureFire 9P. I've read somewhere about the SF.G2s being utilized by bouncers at a club somewhere.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## cheapo (Apr 29, 2006)

INOVE T3!

-David


----------



## paulr (Apr 29, 2006)

Ednemo, maybe it would help if you're a little more specific about how the bouncers will be using this light. The different suggestions made so far seem to envision much different uses.

The Surefire lights mentioned are all tactical lights, roughly the size of a 2AA Minimag but far brighter, and with voracious appetite for batteries. As the name implies, they're intended for tactical operations, in particular activities like skulking around in the dark trying to find a bad guy in a building, then illuminating the room very suddenly using a momentary switch, firing some shots, and going dark again, etc. They're used by military, SWAT teams, etc, and many regular LEO's carry them as backup to a primary duty light which is typically something like a Polystinger.

The bigger lights like the Magcharger are widely used by security guards, where light weight isn't a big issue, operating costs matter, and the light itself can be used as an impact weapon. They have long runtime and high output through the simple measure of having a battery pack inside that's several times larger than an entire 9P-type light. A light like this is bright enough to dazzle troublemakers and also to illuminate fairly distant objects like cars. WAY too bright to look at someone's drivers' license. It's a bit heavy to carry around on foot all over the place, but for a bouncer or guard who's mostly stationed at one place, it's fine, and there are belt holsters for them. Smaller in size is something like a Stinger or Strion as mentioned.

For stuff like drivers license checks you want a smaller, dimmer light. The standard Minimag is actually not too bad a choice. More up-to-date but more expensive is something like the Fenix L1P or L2P, which have pushbutton switches and use LED's. They nicely on rechargeable AA's (L1p uses one AA, L2P uses two and runs longer). The Inova X5T might be another good choice. I think the pushbutton is convenient for this type of use.

Brightguy.com has all these lights so you could look at their product pages for descriptions.


----------



## Xzn (Apr 29, 2006)

Screw the ***** Inova lights.

He needs a Maglite 6D or a Magcharger.

You gotta be able to beat them into submission with your light, not get it mistaken for a thing of lipstick with a glowing end.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 29, 2006)

paulr said:


> Ednemo, maybe it would help if you're a little more specific about how the bouncers will be using this light. The different suggestions made so far seem to envision much different uses.


That's a great point, paulr. How are these people going to use their lights? A light for checking ID would be different from one appropriate to use to check a dark alley, or form a barrier against people.

Have you seen the reviews on flashlightreviews.com? Lots of good info that might help you narrow down your choices. I suspect cost may be an issue as well. Do you want to give each bouncer a $250 dollar light? or is $30-75 more in your target price range?

The only bouncer/bodyguard friend I ever had used a Mag 4D (which he later sold to me). I prefer smaller, lighter, brighter lights nowdays.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a few bouncers that work out with me in the evening, and trust me, they don't *need* a Maglite.. usually it's checking IDs and lighting up dark areas, not clobbering people. Usually bouncers are there to *assist* the patrons, they aren't technically allowed to engage people who are being naughty (although it does happen from time to time). I'd think something like a QIII would be ideal, except for the battery life requirement. But this is in the whole "Bouncer" mindset, not a "Security Guard" mindset. I think we need more info..


----------



## this_is_nascar (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm pretty surprised that no one recommended the Gladius. Although I've never seen or used one, I figured this is the type of stuff the Gladius was built for.


----------



## Whitelitee (Apr 29, 2006)

EdNemo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new here and was referred by some friends at Bladeforums. I am looking for a good flashlight to give to my bouncers. Something very bright, decent battery time, tough,* and not too terribly expensive*. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## carrot (Apr 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, "not too expensive" is very subjective here on CPF... maybe a certain price point would be helpful in narrowing down suggestions, as well as the intended usages of the lights.


----------



## Blindspot (Apr 29, 2006)

There are several lights on the market that feature both LED and incandescent light. The LED light would be great for checking IDs at the door and navigating a dark club without wiping out people's dark adjusted vision or attracting unwanted attention. The incan would allow for bright output in emergencies, to signal other bouncers for help, to illuminate in the even of a power failure, and potentially to be applied in the much debated tactical blinding manner. The run time with the LEDs would be quite long.


----------



## nc987 (Apr 29, 2006)

Id just get them some SureFire E2L's. Small, lightweight, bright with a great run time. Bouncers dont beat trouble makers with maglites, thats just a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## paulr (Apr 29, 2006)

OK, if it's for ID-check types of usage, you know, it won't go over well here but I'll suggest the Minimag, maybe with a Nite-ize led module: http://www.brightguy.com/detail_int.php?Sku=NTELRB07

That's a relatively cheap, rugged light, that's familiar to everyone and won't become a conversation piece.


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 29, 2006)

I have to agree with keeping things pocket-sized to keep things light and avoid lawsuits. The UV keychain light is an excellent idea if you just get one or two, keep them on larnyards that get passed along to each shift instead of outfitting the entire staff and losing your shirt. If the lights are to be kept at the club, I'd get a few decent AA lights and run them on NIMPHs with how often they'd be used to look at IDs. A two-stage high/low output LED would be ideal, but with price in mind, anything cheaper than a Surefire is beyond my knowledge. Maybe keep the larnyard idea going, a couple G2s hooked up to each larnyward along with the UV light could work. If your club has monogrammed neck-larnyards like a few places in Chicago have for their staff, then even better.

EDIT: ...Agreed, Nite Ize Mags are extremely durable, great battery life, and cheap if you get the drop-ins at Walmart. I have a few NI-MMs running on NIMPHs for work and general use. Also, if things do get bad...hopefully your boys know not to try anything with a five-inch flashlight, even aluminum ones that eerily resemble pocket-sticks if you hold the bezel above your thumb in a fist.


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to CandlePowerForums, EdNemo.

Yes, I agree with others that we need a little more specific information. As has been mentioned most terms are subjective.

For bright, maybe you could tell us what flashlights you have experience with and what you would consider to be bright. For instance there are many small lights that easily outshine a stock Mag 6D.

Price. $50.00 or less, $100.00 or less etc.

Usage/beam profile. Spotlighting a trouble spot at 50' will require a different beam than an ID check.

Size. Sometimes this is more easily described by referencing batteries. 3 X CR123, 2D, 4C etc.

Do you have an opinion of incandescent bulbs as opposed to LED emitters? If so, that will narrow things down quite a bit.

CPF is a very helpful board to most anyone that needs information. Many of us are BF members so when a BFer comes here for advice they will typically get an enthusiastic response as you can see.


----------



## RowdyOne (Apr 29, 2006)

When I worked at the club I had a 6P/G2 on my belt for those moments where a bright light was needed to get someones attention(potential trouble-maker or other bouncer). I also had a smaller light for working the door and checking ID's. If I were still doing it today my choice would be the Wolf Eyes 6TX. I just had one delivered and it is a very nice all around light. It matches the 6P/G2 in output and has the LEDs for upclose ID checking and similar tasks. It also comes in a rechargable version if battery costs are an issue. I know I went through 4 or 5 sets of batteries a year.

I can't vouch for durability yet but it seems to be well made. It is flared at both ends helping it fit the hand very well. It is a hair shorter than the SF so it is very pockatable. I have no idea how long the lamps will last but they are cheaper than SF. PTS also has a deal for CPF members as found here. 

I think that it is nice of you to purchase your people lights. While the owner hooked us up with the place to purchase the lights, it was my dime that paid for them.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Apr 30, 2006)

For a work light, you really want something that will either accept rechargable batteries (not all lights do) or is rechargable itself. Running costs will eat you alive otherwise, especially for true tactical lights that burn through $7+ worth of batteries an hour.

For checking IDs, it'd be desirable to use a light with a momentary switch as it's less hassle just to hold down a button to get light rather than having to do the mini Maglight style twist-and-focus thing. Note that a lot of the cheaper LED lights, including the Fenix, don't have a momentary function as they use cheap 'reverse clickie' switches.

If your staff are likely to find themselves in situations where they need to defend themselves, there's much to be said for larger duty lights such as the Tigerlight Gold and Magcharger. These lights are big and heavy enough to use as effective impact weapons. While the Tigerlight is available with a pepper spray unit on the tailcap, only an idiot would use it indoors in an environment where anything going substantially wrong could provoke a stampede. At $150 USD, it will also inflict grievous bodily harm to your bank balance.

The suggestion upthread to use hybrid incan-LED lights is a good one, however virtually all hybrid lights on the market have really bad user interfaces. There's generally no way to go directly to the light level you want and then back to off without cycling through all the other light levels. This makes the light a real pain to use. The only hybrid that doesn't have this drawback is the Surefire A2, but it sells for $175USD....


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 30, 2006)

I gave my very best friend a QIII for his birthday this year. He's a bouncer for almost 5 years and absolutely loving the QIII beam output for his duties. 
The rest of his colleague are asking him to get the QIII for them.



ACMarina said:


> it's checking IDs and lighting up dark areas, not clobbering people. Usually bouncers are there to *assist* the patrons, they aren't technically allowed to engage people who are being naughty. I'd think something like a QIII would be ideal, except for the battery life requirement. But this is in the whole "Bouncer" mindset, not a "Security Guard" mindset. I think we need more info..


----------



## Planterz (Apr 30, 2006)

If you're giving them to bouncers (giving, not lending for the length of their shift), I would reccomend a bunch of those inexpensive chinese made multi-LED flashlights. here is a good place to get them, as you get a discount for large orders. The Xnova 8LED lights have a pretty good reputation here. They work fine, and if they break or get lost, no big deal. UV ones would work good for doormen, since IDs/licences these days have insignias on them that only show up in UV light.

I can't really reccomend more expensive lights like a Magcharger unless you're stocking them in the back and only lending for shifts.


----------



## yellow (Apr 30, 2006)

Fenix 2AA, when more output is needed (and maybe as a fist hardener, but immediately forget this  ),
Fenix 1AA, when ists primarily ID-checking and similar tasks.
small size, runtine for a full evening (You dont need the light turend on all the time), working with cheap NiMh cells, back pushbutton (a MUST!), what else could one ask for?

or these cheaper lights like the ones linked above, or from www.lighthound.com. UV and normal ones. Still advice: pushbutton and no twist-action

Using anything and especial a larger sized D-cell light as impact weapon with that job --> see You in prison.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 30, 2006)

IMO the Fenix is too focused for ID reading. Hit the hotspot on the ID in a low-light setting, and you'll blind yourself, or at least wash out your vision so you can't even read the ID.


----------



## atm (Apr 30, 2006)

Another option is the CPF multi-level light for $62. Use lower settings most of the time for ID checking (long runtime) and the higher output is there when needed.

They can be used with rechargeables and seem to be considered a well made, reliable light.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/112127

Andrew


----------



## LeDfLaShEr (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the ULTIMATE bouncer light would be the Surefire A2. The led's would be great for the close-up work, the size is small, and the output with the hotwire bulb is high enough to be really useful. This makes the assumption that you never plan on hitting someone in the head with your light(which IMHO is a bad idea) and that you will be using mostly the LED lights and not the hotwire all the time. PROBLEM: High initial cost, and high continuous cost if you run the main bulb all the time.

If I were looking for a cheap, small light that is a good value for the money, I'd go Fenix L2p. The common batteries, long battery life, good output, and small size make it a winner. True, the light will be too bright for some applications, and not bright enough for others, but it is a good compromise when one light has to do it all. For up close work I'd recommend either a two-stage switch, or to put your hands over the bulb when checking ID's to decrease output. This would be a nice light to have on a lanyard for usage during a shift.

All this being said, I must admit that I am not, nor have ever been a bouncer. However, I have used a light many times in a crowd to chat with people, get their attention, and discourage their stupid behavior (I've found the ROP to be a real attention getter in a crowd).

My typical night-shift lights: ROP, SF6p, Orb Raw, Lioncub/Chameleon. The LC/Chammie get used the most for up-close work due to the variable levels, the ROP gets used to reach out and touch someone. Sometimes a Fenix L1P is jammed in there somewhere too.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 30, 2006)

I wouldn't want to clobber somebody with an A2, though..


----------



## greenlight (Apr 30, 2006)

I recommend getting some inova x1 (V.1) flashlights in various colors. They are cheaper in bulk. Everyone will love the AA form factor, and the customers will appreciate not being blinded by a wide spread beam. 

The focused beam of the x1 gives the appearance of a more powerful light, too.


----------



## uz2busmc (Apr 30, 2006)

minimag, cheap and easily replaceable. not too bright - so it's easy to check an ID with. Also, if it's in your hand during an altercation, it kind of functions like a roll of quarters and can easily be slipped in the pocket by time the cops come around. Big lights, expensive lights, and overly bright lights - not good.


----------



## AlexSchira (Apr 30, 2006)

Also, Mini Mags can be outfited with LEDs and switches for about eight bucks each if you go with Nite Ize.


----------



## hawkchucker (Apr 30, 2006)

I have been a member here now for a while and very rarely post, because I am not up to par with a lot of the info on the lights. However as a bouncer that works at a ahem "Gentlemans" club I carry a very diff light than my G2 or my Other tac. lights.

I carry the 4d Mag rechargable. Yes it does not have the throw Of the surefires but I have to escort the dancers to the car at the end of the night and I am allways in the parking lot. You see here in Ma. we cannot have firearms where alchohol is served and the oc spray is on the belt. You allways however have the big fn light in your hand. I have used mine now for 6 years and it still works. Get your guys these, they do work and plus you can write them off on tax time!


----------



## hawkchucker (Apr 30, 2006)

I had to add more to this post after finishing it. Ok the light that I use is not modded in anyway and the rechargeble mag will last through a longshift.

Do not have the recharging station where the bouncers are standing at the door have it behind the bar. If it is at thier station, they will NOT have it in thier hand. That is where it should allways be. If you want and it is what i do get some tennis racket tape to tape up the shaft. This way when drinks are spilt it will not get to slick and get lost. Second do not let the bouncers write on it (trust me I know) if it is used it will be taken so the meat head that wrote Drunk driller on it will have to explain why it is not a weapon but a tool. This comes from experience and trust me someone will sue.

Buy several and get your guys to really keep them on them. But most of all get good guys to do this job. I have been doing it now for 12 years and train all the new guys that come in to work. Keep them well paid and they will be loyal.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (May 1, 2006)

yellow said:


> Fenix 2AA, when more output is needed (and maybe as a fist hardener, but immediately forget this  ),
> Fenix 1AA, when ists primarily ID-checking and similar tasks.
> small size, runtine for a full evening (You dont need the light turend on all the time), working with cheap NiMh cells, back pushbutton (a MUST!), what else could one ask for?



I'd ask for a real clickie switch.


----------



## yellow (May 1, 2006)

> a real clickie switch.


not sure what You mean?
a non-reverse clickie? (the ones Fenixes`use are reverse, the only "downside" of these lights)


----------



## edakoppo (May 1, 2006)

Second the MM with a cheapie LED module such as Nite-Ize, or better, the SMJLED kit. If there's any likelihood of using the thing as a fistload/yawara I'd stay with the stock tailcap. At worst use a Nite-Ize and plan on replacing it a lot. The Fenix has a really slick grip and trying to hang onto it would be a hassle in a bar environment unless modified with GITD tread tape, but probably runtime would favor the MM.


----------



## HonorKnight (May 1, 2006)

*One of the new Fenix L1T or L2T's would be an excellent choice. 
L2T:
*

*




* Using a 3-watt 100,000-hour T bin Luxeon LED, no need for a fragile bulb
*



* Two levels of output, changing by turning the bezel (patent)
*



* Current regulation 
*



* The high level: Constant 55 Lumens, 3 hours (Ni-HM) 
*



* The low level: Constant 10 Lumens, 22 hours (Ni-HM)
*



* Two 1.5V AA ( Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium ) batteries , inexpensive and widely available
*



* 14.1cm (L) x 2cm (D)
*



* Made of aircraft grade aluminum
*



* Hard anodized finish ( the thicker type)
*



* 59-gram weight (excluding batteries)
*



* Waterproof o Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating
*



* Push-button tail cap switch
*



* Capable of standing up firmly on a flat surface to serve as a candle 

*Note: *The input voltage of Fenix L2T is 0.9V～4.0


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 1, 2006)

Here is a previous thread on the subject that might help: *Help a nightclub bouncer out?* 

-LT


----------



## chmsam (May 1, 2006)

Sure, if I were a bouncer I'd like an HDS, SF U2, or other light in that league, but I don't know a single bouncer who isn't already working a second or third job.

I work with a couple of younger guys who have "other jobs" as bouncers and they both work bars in a college town. There are only three common denominators from what I have learned from talking with them. 

First, since I know of few bouncers who want to spend any money at all (and absolutely no bar owners -- every single one I have ever met has been a really, really cheap SOB, but YMMV), cheap is the big decider on what lights they'd have.

Second thing is that they don't want to carry something that's heavy or that would get worn around the neck. Something that goes on a belt is OK, but other than that, a shirt pocket light would work. 

Last is the ID check. If it were me, I'd use a small UV light, but probably not one that you need to ramp up to the proper level. Unless you can set it & forget it, "fancy" circuits are more of a pain to use in this situation. If not a plug-in light at the ID check station, a small single cell UV light for about $25 or less is what I'd get. Doesn't need to be super bright and fancy.


As for other light suggestions:

- for parking lot stuff, another vote for a multi-D cell Mag. Brighter bulbs aren't too expensive, but I don't know of too many bar owners who'd spring for a Mag charger. Too big and bulky to have on you at all times. Keep it behind the bar -- even so, if someone walks off with it, it's no great loss.

- for stunningly bright and reliable light for crowd control (and, gawdferbid, a light to use in a fire), I'd go for a G2 and keep it incan. Cheap-ish at ~$35, and since it hopefully would not have to be used often the 123 batteries would not be a big factor for price or long life. P60 or P61 l.a.'s are brighter than the KL3 and cheaper by comparison. Small enough to always have it with you.

- for all the other day to day stuff, because bars tend to be dark I'd get only a medium bright LED light because they are reliable and batteries last a long time. Inova X0 or Radiant AAA, MiniMag with an LED, and even a River Rock come to mind. There are lots of others. Small enough to forget you even have it with you.

If you got a light for each of these needs, you'd spend a total of about $100 or less, including brighter bulbs, LED conversions, holster(s), and spare batteries. And that's if you needed a light for each situtation.


----------



## hawkchucker (May 1, 2006)

Gotta disagree respectfully on the mini mags and small lights. They have absolutly no weight and really cannot stop a cuestick.


----------



## ACMarina (May 1, 2006)

Nor will most bouncers be carrying around a mungoMag in the bar, either..

I think it's pointless to keep recommending things until our poster comes back and gives us more info. Heck, he could be a bouncer at an undersea nightclub and needs something waterproof for all we know


----------



## nethiker (May 1, 2006)

Lots of great suggestions to cover every angle here. I would just add that this is a great opportunity for you to give the people watching your back a nice gift.

If you chose a nice small light for EDC like the HDS or McLux PD, you can be fairly certain it's a gift they will value and can use not only at work but all day long. Every time they pull out the really cool gift you gave them, they will remember how thoughtful and appreciative of them you are. Sure they're expensive, but the gift can be priceless in terms of loyalty and performance.

You can still issue big Mag's at the door for the parking lot escorts. 

Just a different thought from those suggesting the least expensive lights possible.


----------



## Icebreak (May 1, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> I think it's pointless to keep recommending things until our poster comes back and gives us more info.


That's what I was thinking but there have been some good suggestions.



ACMarina said:


> Heck, he could be a bouncer at an undersea nightclub and needs something waterproof for all we know


This did not occur to me. I'll buy the first round, AC.

- Jeff


----------



## ACMarina (May 1, 2006)

Sweet Icebreak! I'll take a Krabby Patty...


----------



## Icebreak (May 1, 2006)

:laughing:


----------

